# Hoarding .22 long rifle bullets



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Have been reading the newspapers and magazines as well as various forums regarding the rise in cost of .22 LR ( and others) . My advice: 1) read up on tulip mania in 1636-1637,2) keep a years supply of .22, 3) sell the rest at for the huge profits currently available (1000% markup at auction) . 4) re-buy in one year after the .22 market crashes. Just my thoughts. Only fly in the ointment, we don't knowhow obstructive the gov't will be, but the 5 cent a round tax is more rumor than fact. Proposed by some state legislator somewhere and will get no traction.


----------



## Thumb Bucks (Nov 28, 2012)

I refuse to over pay for any ammo. I am not getting caught up in the hype. Ihave in the last 3 weeks been able to purchase 2700 rounds of 22lr.....700 rounds of 9mm and 200 rounds of. 223 and I could of bought way more but the stores have those stupid restrictions. I will say it easy to find but it does exist and its getting better.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Exactly. If you sell at inflated prices you're part of the problem......


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Im starting to see more and more .22 ammo, but its at mostly inflated prices. I got 2 bricks of 375 rounds for $30 each a month ago(my limit on price for that brick). Now i commonly see it selling to $99.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

If everyone will refuse to pay the inflated prices the gouging will go away. All it takes is to look at the online auctions of the people gouging. The key is to not buy from them. There is normally priced ammo out there. The problem is we live in an instant society...we all expect to have what we want immediately. It takes restraint, but if you wait you can for sure find "normal" pricing from time to time


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Just curious how many rounds would you have to have on hand to be considered a hoarder? A one month supply, a one year supply, a five year supply, a ten year supply or longer? 

If the kids and me conservatively shoot a brick every other month that would be 3,000 rounds in a year or 15,000 in five years. If we averaging shooting a brick a month it would be 30,000 rounds. When the girls were little I would limit them to a brick a week each when they would spend their summers at the club.

If you shoot a brick every ten years I would say that you are a hoarder if you have anymore than 500 rounds. If your family shoots a lot you may be a hoarder if you have over 300,000 rounds of 22 ammo on hand.

Buy what you can afford but plan ahead. Don't let anyone tell you not to buy ammo if that is what you want to do. Unless they put a reserve on it.

Stackemup
It's not the sellers who are driving the price up it's the buyers.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It's not the sellers who are driving the price up it's the buyers.


The author of the article in the link has pegged it right. (BTW, he is from Michigan.)

http://www.gunsandammo.com/2013/04/02/ammo-shortage/


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Stackemup
It's not the sellers who are driving the price up it's the buyers.[/QUOTE]


I understand supply and demand, but in my opinion that's not the driving force. I've seen at least 1,500 auctions online in the past week selling anywhere between a brick to 5,000 rounds at a time. That's a butt load of ammo. It's my opinion that this ammo is not going from manufacturer, to distributor, to stores like it used to. Maybe it's just the new normal, but I hope not.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

stackemup said:


> It's not the sellers who are driving the price up it's the buyers.


Exactly!!!! The connected people buy it up when a shipment comes in and then turn around and sell it to the dumb who will pay the price! I've bought two 50 rd. boxes of .22 mag in the last two years. Dealers are still getting the same shipments they always have....it's just gone in a few hours by paranoids. I hoarded a long time ago for 1/4 of the prices today!!!!! I'm set for a long time!.... I can wait!.....nice article Alex.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> Exactly. If you sell at inflated prices you're
> part of the problem......


That is it. I haven't been able to find anything to dispatch some problems racoons I have in my yard. I wish I could just go out a get a 525 pack of Golden Bullets and take care of a few varmints and plink this summer. Guess that just isn't going to happen.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have 1400 .22lr bullets sitting to my left but I would certainly not say i am hording them. That will hardly last me a month during normal times now I have to cut back on my shooting simply because I can not find the ammo and I am unwilling to pay these ridiculous prices. 

on a side note, if you want to open a business that can not fail right now, open a factory that pumps put .22lr all day. you will be the next bill gates in a month even if you sold them for a penny a shot.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

my dealer has ammo coming in a little bit at a time. he said hes had no increase in ammo prices. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> It's not the sellers who are driving the price up it's the buyers.


 I have to disagree with this one....I stopped into a small gun shop in Attica back in January, and the to men behind the counter were busy with the sticker gun marking up the prices on ammo. Realize that this wasn't a NEW shipment; this was ammo that they already had on the shelves and were just increasing the prices on to gouge potential suckers!
I went component shopping today in the Port Huron area....no small pistol primers to be found; did find some powder. Also found some .22LR at two stores.....one was priced reasonably, the other wanted $7.50 for 50 rounds....if you do the math that's *$75 for a brick of plain lead solid bullet rimfire!* I refuse to be price gouged by these bastards!
I used to do business with these guys in the past, but I'm sorry, after seeing how much of a mark up he had on EVERYTHING in the store, I think I will take my business elsewhere, or just do without.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

stackemup said:


> Stackemup
> It's not the sellers who are driving the price up it's the buyers.


 
I understand supply and demand, but in my opinion that's not the driving force. I've seen at least 1,500 auctions online in the past week selling anywhere between a brick to 5,000 rounds at a time. That's a butt load of ammo. It's my opinion that this ammo is not going from manufacturer, to distributor, to stores like it used to. Maybe it's just the new normal, but I hope not.[/QUOTE]


I get the feeling it is the new normal, making money drives everyone in this country.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Thumb Bucks said:


> I refuse to over pay for any ammo. I am not getting caught up in the hype. Ihave in the last 3 weeks been able to purchase 2700 rounds of 22lr.....700 rounds of 9mm and 200 rounds of. 223 and I could of bought way more but the stores have those stupid restrictions. I will say it easy to find but it does exist and its getting better.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You must be one of those 30 or 40 people who stand in a group every day at Walmart waiting for hours for the truck to come in with their ammo delivery. :lol: just guessing


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> I have to disagree with this one....I stopped into a small gun shop in Attica back in January, and the to men behind the counter were busy with the sticker gun marking up the prices on ammo. Realize that this wasn't a NEW shipment; this was ammo that they already had on the shelves and were just increasing the prices on to gouge potential suckers!
> I went component shopping today in the Port Huron area....no small pistol primers to be found; did find some powder. Also found some .22LR at two stores.....one was priced reasonably, the other wanted $7.50 for 50 rounds....if you do the math that's *$75 for a brick of plain lead solid bullet rimfire!* I refuse to be price gouged by these bastards!
> I used to do business with these guys in the past, but I'm sorry, after seeing how much of a mark up he had on EVERYTHING in the store, I think I will take my business elsewhere, or just do without.


that's a no brainer for me.remember those places and don't give them anymore business.the next sale they have will be going out of business


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

woodie slayer said:


> that's a no brainer for me.remember those places and don't give them anymore business.the next sale they have will be going out of business


 Well, I might have to attend that sale..............


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

It is the buyers not sellers who are driving this panic.
When demand exceeds supply, prices rise. Supply is being exceeded by demand right now.
Should gun owners ever wake up and refuse to pay the prices, it'll come down, but it's going to take a while.

However, should anyone want to still point their finger at sellers, then sell me your Apple stock and Google stock at their initial IPO prices as I missed out on getting them cheaply when they were available. You're hoarding that stock at an inflated price and I want it for the original price.

I'm sorry so many missed all the signs back in 08. There was a run on ammo after Obama was elected if you remember. Ammo prices did finally fall.
Obama's gun hating history was known. We're lucky he didn't outlaw AR's and AK's and other so called assault/sniper weapons with both the senate and house of reps under liberal control the first term.

The liberals hate of the Second Amendment is known and* their views haven't and will never change.* Quit voting for liberals who want to bs you that they believe in the Second and then pass laws restricting your right. They are lying to your face when they say they support the Second, and follow it up with a "BUT".

Stabenow and Levin are prime examples of how those gun owners who voted for them are now paying the price. Both will vote in favor of gun control and probably any taxes on guns and ammo that come up. Neither is your friend on guns. 
There will never be a perfect candidate, choose better next time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I see 22mag is selling at the same price as 22lr at tonight's Flint repocast auction. In fact even with the buyers premium it is a good price for 22 mag.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

The people jacking up the prices do not really bother me, I just refuse to pay them. All the small sports shops jacking up the prices really bother me. I have 2 small shops that I will no longer do business with. They are only hurting themselves. Because when this is all said and done and they are crying "support the little guy" I will bring my money to walmart and pay a fair price like I have during these time of low supply. Temporary time of wealth for the little guy.


----------

